# Menzerna stockist in Cardiff?



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Are there any retail outlets around Cardiff that supply Menzerna products?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't think so I'm afraid. 

Just use one of the traders on DW, or book your car in for a Detail and I'll do the hard work for you!


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

I actually quite enjoy fiddling myself and it's a new car so doesn't really require much attention - just some light swirling to get rid of (orange peel aside which I'll live with!).


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

give paul at glossmax a call , i know he hasnt got menz atm , but if its only light defects im sure he will sort you out with something


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> give paul at glossmax a call , i know he hasnt got menz atm , but if its only light defects im sure he will sort you out with something


Thanks but I specifically wanted to give 85RD a try. I may give him a call though.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

we both have just got some if you wanted a small bit cant see that being a prob


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> we both have just got some if you wanted a small bit cant see that being a prob


many thanks for the offer....i literally just ordered some before I saw your post.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok no probs keep a note for the future


----------

